# can anyone here machine metal ?



## chippy1970 (11 Nov 2012)

I want some metal bits made up for a shelf pin jig im thinking of making and wondered if its the sort of thing anyone here can help with. Here is a sketch up of what I need , maybe in stainless steel or aluminium what ever is best in your opinion. There are small chamfers on the edges to aid pushing them into holes in the jig. These items will be used as alignment pins. I just need to get an idea of how much they will cost me. cheers


----------



## petermillard (11 Nov 2012)

The guy in the workshop next to me does precision-engineering type metalwork - I can ask him if you like Chris. Would you need several for your jig or are they just one-offs?

Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Nov 2012)

Just what you see there one of each cheers.

Your not far from me either if I remember rightly Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Nov 2012)

I can change the 17mm sizes to 13.8mm if that makes any difference, that's the next size down on my fessy router.


----------



## petermillard (11 Nov 2012)

No - Chiswick/Hammersmith borders. I'm in the workshop all week so will ask him when I see him and PM you the reply, and his details - always worth knowing someone like him for the odd one-off bracket or whatever 

Can't imagine 13.8mm being any easier than 17mm tbh, but good to know there's an option if necessary. WIll be in touch.

Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Nov 2012)

Not too far 30 minute drive.

Cheers


----------



## flh801978 (19 Nov 2012)

I can make you those in steel or alloy for £15 plus post


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the offer but someone has already offered to do it for FREE :grin:


----------

